# Viola or violin.



## Jaredpi

Hi,
I've been playing cello at my school for the past couple years and want to learn a second string instrument. I was thinking of either a viola or violin (I've tried bass, but i'm a tad too small). Would a viola be best because it shares strings with a cello?


----------



## Ingélou

I think you should learn violin, but then, I'm biassed.
But just think of the repertoire it would open up; and it would be a bit more 'different' & new for you.


Whatever you decide, best of luck - and *enjoy*!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have a viola bias. 


VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a viola bias.


That sounds like a viola da gamba on the slant and as such is a viol attitude.


----------



## OboeKnight

I really can't stand the sound of the viola...so violin


----------



## Taggart

One thing that one should mention is that the viola tends to use the alto clef









being an octave above the cello although it may switch to treble clef if working in the upper register. So part of the choice will be how many clefs do you want to read?


----------



## Jaredpi

Hi,
Thanks for the suggestions.
So far it appears that the violin is the most suggested? I can already read alto and treble (they teach you at my school even if you don't normally play them), so the clef doesn't matter much. 
-Jaredpi


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OboeKnight said:


> I really can't stand the sound of the viola...so violin


Why not? 

..............


----------



## OboeKnight

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why not?
> 
> ..............


I sit directly behind the violas in orchestra so I hear them all the time. For some reason they just always seem flat to me...and I know that isn't the case because the violists in the orchestra are very good...so I guess I just don't like the sound. Not really sure why


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OboeKnight said:


> I sit directly behind the violas in orchestra so I hear them all the time. For some reason they just always seem flat to me...and I know that isn't the case because the violists in the orchestra are very good...so I guess I just don't like the sound. Not really sure why


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, that certainly changed my view of the viola. Thank you! I'll just try and like them in orchestra lol


----------



## Rehydration

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a viola bias.
> 
> VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA VIOLA


Same.
Viola's awesome because it doesn't go too high, but not too low, either.
However, I have never played a bowed stringed instrument before, so maybe listen to some other people.


----------



## hreichgott

I love viola too. OboeKnight, is your orchestra a middle- or high-school age youth orchestra by any chance? Because that age of student orchestras definitely can suffer from the problem of having viola sections made up of people who couldn't get into the violin section. See what life is like when you start conservatory


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Taggart said:


> One thing that one should mention is that the viola tends to use the alto clef
> 
> View attachment 20719
> 
> 
> being an octave above the cello although it may switch to treble clef if working in the upper register. So part of the choice will be how many clefs do you want to read?


Alto clefs are explosive


----------



## OboeKnight

hreichgott said:


> I love viola too. OboeKnight, is your orchestra a middle- or high-school age youth orchestra by any chance? Because that age of student orchestras definitely can suffer from the problem of having viola sections made up of people who couldn't get into the violin section. See what life is like when you start conservatory


Yes, high school youth orchestra  very selective one, but still a youth orchestra haha. I really do hope the violas are better in conservatory...I'm certain they will be!


----------



## HiendiMond

Viola is more original, violin more virtuoso... Quite diferents instruments.

With a viola you can play the same repertory as with the cello (because of the strings).

But I think both are very nice instruments. You can try both and choose after. And listen many pieces. Then you can decided which sound (and so which instrument) you like better.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I would love play violin, but I'm old, well I'm not old, but old for playing an instrument like this.


----------

